# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Giúp về bài tập Java

## minhtien123

Help, mình bài tập Java này cả nhà nha mình gần thi rồi, mà mình làm nhưng tời đây thì bí 

Đề: Hãy xây dựng hai lớp đối tượng:
a) Lớp nhân viên có các thuộc tính : họ tên, ngày sinh, điạ chỉ, hệ số lương. Để phục vụ cho bài toán quản ký nhân viên và hàm tính lương nhận được của nhân viên được tính bằng công thức sao:
Lương = hệ số lương * mức lương tối thiểu
lương nhận được = lương - thuế
trong đó:
- mức lương tối thiểu là: 540000 đồng
- Thuế được tính theo mức` lương sau:
+ Nếu 4.000.000 <= lương < 6.000.000: thì thuế tính bằng 10 % lương
+ Nếu 6.000.000 <= lương <10.000.000 Thì thuế tính băng 15% lương
+ Nếu 10.000.000 <= lương thì thuế tính bằng 20% lương

b) Lớp cơ quan có danh sách nhân viên của cơ quan. Và có hàm main(), trong đó thực hiện các chức năng
+ Nhập thông tin của n nhân viên, và n nhập từ bàn phím
+ Sắp xếp danh sách theo thứ tự tăng dần theo lương và hiển thị danh sách trước2 và sau khi sắp xếp


giài: các bạn bổ sung thêm cho mình nha. Thanks trước.



import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

class sinhvien
{

public String hoten;
public String diachi;
public String ngaysinh;
public int hesoluong;

public void setinfo() throws IOException {
int soSinhVien;
BufferedReader in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
soSinhVien = Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());


for ( int h=1; h<soSinhVien;h++)
{
System.out.print( "Ho ten: " );
hoten = in.readLine();
System.out.print( "Ngay sinh: " );
ngaysinh = in.readLine();
System.out.print( "Dia chi: " );
diachi = in.readLine();
System.out.print( "Hesoluong: " );
hesoluong=Integer.parseInt(in.readLine());
}

}

public void getinfo(){
System.out.println( "Tên " + hoten + " " + ",Ngay sinh " + ngaysinh + " " + ",Dia chi " + diachi + " " + ",He so luong " + hesoluong + " " + ",Luong nhan duoc " + getluong());
}

public int getluong(){
int luong = 54000 * hesoluong;
if ( 4000000 <= luong && luong < 6000000 )
return luong - luong * 10/100;
else if ( 6000000 <= luong && luong < 10000000)
return luong - luong *15/100;
else if ( 10000000 <= luong )
return luong - luong * 20/100;
else return luong;
}



}




public class cqq {


public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException{


BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
System.out.print("Nhap so nhan vien ");
int n = in.read();
cq[] dsnv = new cq[n];
System.out.println("Nhap thong tin cho tung nhan vien");
for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
System.out.print("Nhan vien" + (i + 1) + ":");
dsnv_ = new cq();
dsnv.setinfo();
System.out.println("...........
");
}

System.out.println("Danh sach nhan vien vua nhap: ");
for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
System.out.print("Nhan vien" + (i + 1) + ":");
dsnv.getinfo();
}

for (int i = 0; i < n - 1; i++)
for (int j = i + 1; j < n; j++) {
cq tg = new cq();
if (dsnv.getluong() > dsnv.getluong()) {
tg = dsnv;
dsnv = dsnv[j];
dsnv[j] = tg;
}
}

System.out.print("Nhan vien " + (i + 1) + ":");

dsnv.getinfo();


}
}

public class cqq {
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
sinhvien a=new sinhvien();
a.setinfo();
BufferedReader in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));


System.out.println( "Tên " + a.hoten + " " + ",Ngay sinh " + a.ngaysinh + " " + ",Dia chi " + a.diachi + " " + ",He so luong " + a.hesoluong + " " + ",Luong nhan duoc " + a.getluong());_

----------

